# Pibble Puppy Luv!!!!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Mkay, so here is part 1 of Pibble Puppy Luv. These little guys are such a joy to relax and sketch out. I'll be sketching more btw, so don't forget.

Hims doesn't have a little name, so he's just known as Pibble Puppy.
I put him up for sale, so he wouldn't rot away in my sketch book haha.
Oh! And sketch request are open again, they went down because i ran out of envelopes, so now i'm open for 6 orders.

K here he is. Enjoy.














Thank you so much for looking too.​


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aww! Way too cute!! I love it Nisse!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG That is totally adorable  Too cute the expression on the face is great, god job


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

aww I love it!! You have soo much talent, it's adorable!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Aww! Way too cute!! I love it Nisse!!


Thanks so much Auntie Bev!! :hug:



kg420 said:


> OMG That is totally adorable  Too cute the expression on the face is great, god job


Hahaha! Thank you! Yeah i tried hard this time to not make hims look sad LOL



DeeboLove said:


> aww I love it!! You have soo much talent, it's adorable!


Thank you so much! I'm glad you Love It! :goodpost:



american_pit13 said:


> What a cutie!


Thank you Pibble Faerie! You rock! :roll:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kids got talent for days


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> kids got talent for days


:goodpost::rofl::goodpost:
Thanks a ton buddy!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

What a sweet little pup! 

Annie, you should send me a sneak peak of the picture you're making for Whitney!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> What a sweet little pup!
> 
> Annie, you should send me a sneak peak of the picture you're making for Whitney!


Thank you so much Ms Shana!!
And okay, i will!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

You've outdone yourself, he's a Q T Tannise!!! His name shall be Sketch


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> You've outdone yourself, he's a Q T Tannise!!! His name shall be Sketch


LOL Sketch? That does have a ring to it!
Thanks buddy! :goodpost: I'm sending you a sneak peak of my newest puppy.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG that is a way too cute puppy. I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> OMG that is a way too cute puppy. I love it!!!!!!!


LOL!!! Thank you so much!! :hug:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Good job! As always


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Good job! As always


Thanks so much girl!!! :hug:
I do my best, in hopes that you all like it!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

How awesome is that!

Too cute.

You definitely have a great talent.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

brandileigh080 said:


> How awesome is that!
> 
> Too cute.
> 
> You definitely have a great talent.


awe, thanks alot girl 
I wasn't sure when first drawing him. For some reason its hard for me to draw puppies, but it was all worth it once i showed you all


----------

